# Sheffield Ski Village



## genna8 (Aug 21, 2014)

Second attempt at Ski Village having aborted the first one on witnessing a couple of undesirable (big/ugly) looking characters raking through the ruins with a pick axe and a big stick and taking shifty glances in my direction. No sign of anyone today though – just me and the burned out remains of the Ski Village.

This is one of those places where what you get out of it rather depends on what it is you expect to see. If it’s lots of interesting looking buildings, clapped out machinery, assorted equipment and the like then you will be disappointed – the place is pretty much trashed to the ground leaving the demolition people with little more to do than run around and chuck what’s left into bin bags.

You stand a bit better chance if your into urban artwork (hate the word graffiti) with a few bits and pieces scattered around – though you’ll have to have a good wander around if you’re going to find it. If like me you are interested in photography and looking for areas that look like scenes from some apocalyptic nightmare then the area is good for an hour or so (at least that’s how long I stayed for) and there’s no doubt you get plenty of exercise if you come through the main gates and trudge up the ski slopes. 

As a nooby I would appreciate any feedback on the following;
Whether photos are acceptable or whether I should just be posting basic images showing the site
Thoughts about posting image containing graffiti as I'm sensing it may be frowned upon.

Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice moody shots I like it, but you need more down the big slope! Which btw has life in it. 

I filmed this in may 
http://flic.kr/p/nyCiXM


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice one welcome to the forum! Great first report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 23, 2014)

I do like these images!Great first post here,s looking forward to many more.


----------

